# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua bán >  đi khoang xanh-suối tiên, tour giá học sinh, sinh viên

## tcattour

*HÀ NỘI - KDL SINH THÁI KHOANG XANH - HÀ NỘI*
Thời gian : trong ngày , phương tiện Ô tô
 Khởi hành : hàng tháng

*Giới thiệu* :
 Khu du lịch sinh thái Khoang Xanh - Suối Tiên nằm ở xã Vân Hoà, huyện Ba Vì. Theo truyền thuyết dòng Suối Tiên chảy từ đỉnh Ba Vì là nôi các nàng tiên nhà trời xuống tắm. Dọc theo Suối Tiên là cảnh quan thiên nhiên tươi đẹp, không khí trong lành, mát mẻ gồm những cảnh đẹp như: Thác Mơ, Thác Mâm Xôi, Thác Hoà Lan...Du khách đến Khoang Xanh được đắm chìm trong làn không khi trong lành, du khách còn được vui chơi tại khu Công Viên Nước, hồ tạo sang...



*LỘ TRÌNH TOUR* :
*06h00*: Xe và Hướng dẫn viên *Công Ty Du Lịch Cattour* có mặt tại trường đón quý khách đi Khoang Xanh - Suối Tiên.
*08h45*: Đoàn đến khu du lịch Khoang Xanh - Suối Tiên, học sinh theo sự hướng dẫn của HDV men theo suối nước tham quan Thác Mơ, Thác Mâm Xôi, Thác Hòa Lan..Cùng hòa mình vào thiên nhiên hoang dã, tìm hiểu về các loài thực vật quý hiếm. Học sinh tự do tham quan, vui chơi tại khu Công Viên Nước, tắm Hồ Tạo Sóng, Cầu Trượt Ba Tầng…mua quà lưu niệm tặng người thân.
*11h30*: Thầy cô cùng các em học sinh tự do ăn trưa bằng đồ ăn tự mang theo.
*13h30*: HDV *CATTOUR* tổ chức một số trò chơi dân gian như: Bịt mắt tìm người thân, mang chanh về đích, nhảy bao, kéo co…Kết thúc trò chơi, tập thể hoặc cá nhân thắng cuộc được nhận quà lưu niệm của Công ty
*15h00*: Học sinh lên xe, HDV điểm danh quân số, đoàn xuất phát về Trường.
*18h00*: Đoàn về đến trường, kết thúc chuyến đi, tạm chia tay và hẹn gặp lại 

* GIÁ TRỌN GÓI: 375**.000  VNĐ/KHÁCH*
( Giá trên áp dụng cho đoàn từ 30 em trở lên )

*GIÁ BAO GỒM* :
·	Xe ô tô đời mới, điều hoà, sạch, đẹp
·	Vé thắng cảnh tại khu du lịch
·	Hướng dẫn viên: nhiệt tình, kinh nghiệm
·	Bảo hiểm du lịch.
·	Phí tổ chức trò chơi, quà tặng.
·	Dụng cụ y tế, thuốc men cần thiết

*GIÁ KHÔNG BAO GỒM*:
·	Thuế VAT (10%).
·	Chi phí cá nhân , ăn trưa..

* Mọi thông tin chi tiết quý khách vui lòng liên hệ Hotline: 096.3796.347 (24h/24h)*
*CÔNG TY TNHH CAT TOUR VIỆT NAM*
 Văn Phòng:  Tầng 16, Toà nhà 137 Nguyễn Ngọc Vũ, Cầu Giấy, Tp Hà Nội
 Tel: 04.6281.4184 (01 - 05 ), Hotline: 096.3796.347; Fax: 04.6281.4184
 Email : info@cattour.vn; Website : Luhanhvietnam.info | Lữ h

----------

